

Top reasons why Darth Vader was an amazing project manager - AndrewDucker
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/top-10-reasons-darth-vader-amazing-project-manager

======
scottshea
Was he Six Sigma certified? A Black-Belt? These things are important you know!

